# Need to hire a photographer



## southkakkatlantan (Jul 8, 2009)

I need to hire a photographer in Atlanta.  I currently live in South Carolina and will need someone who can take "street style" shots of fashionable people around Atlanta.

I want to post an ad soliciting for such, but am not sure what is a fair rate to pay someone per photo...?  Would most good photographers charge per photo and per hour?  

And then I have the issue of ownership.  Would it rub a photographer the wrong way if I asked them to sign a work for hire contract so that I may own the images?


----------



## henkelphoto (Jul 8, 2009)

First, what are you using the photos for? Personal interest? Are you in publishing? Are you a writer wishing to illustrate an article or book? A commercial art director directing a nation-wide ad campaign? 

Why don't you just check in the phone book of the area you want the photos taken for a professional photographer in that city? Or are you trolling for an amateur who will do the photos for a very small amount or "for the experience"?

If you want hard numbers, I generally charge $1500/day; $800/half day for photojournalism-type photography, I don't do hourly rates. That can all change depending on the job. All rights can be granted, but it's going to cost you. Of course, it's all on the table until the job is explained. Then I will submit a bid and see if the company wants to accept it. A friend of mine who does nothing but fashion changes $5000 per job, and he gets it. 

FWIW, I don't think you will get many serious answers. You have one post. And it's not, "Hi, I'm interested in photography!" or "Gee, I have a problem with this photo" Good luck. 

Jerry


----------



## southkakkatlantan (Jul 8, 2009)

henkelphoto said:


> First, what are you using the photos for? Personal interest? Are you in publishing? Are you a writer wishing to illustrate an article or book? A commercial art director directing a nation-wide ad campaign?
> 
> Why don't you just check in the phone book of the area you want the photos taken for a professional photographer in that city? Or are you trolling for an amateur who will do the photos for a very small amount or "for the experience"?
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for your response.

In terms of what I'd be using the photo's for, they would be posted on my blog, which is dedicated to street style and fashion/shopping in Atlanta.  I could take the pics myself (just bought a new Canon A590) but I'm only in Atlanta like once a month, so I thought it would be good to have back up.

I don't know what trolling is, but I wouldn't mind using an amateur if they are cheap because this is for a blog and my budget is not very large. I do not expect anyone to do this for free, nor would I be seeking the services of someone who would offer to do it for free.

As far as the actual job is concerned, here's a synopsis of what I'd want (roughly).  I would want roughly 8-12 photo's of people in Atlanta who are dressed fashionably.  The photo's would need to show diverse ethnicities, and style.  Age range should be between roughly 18-39.  The photographer could take the photo's all in one day, or across several days or weeks, as long as they sent the photo's to me all at one time, once a month, to occur on the last day of each month.

Let me clarify one thing.  I posted here because I was going to post an ad on Craigslist first, but I know very little about professional photography, and I didn't want to offend people by asking for things/rates photographers would only "laugh at".


----------



## icassell (Jul 8, 2009)

I would like to commend you and welcome you to TPF.  Many would just jump in and do-it-themselves and not bother talking to those who do this as a profession.  You realize that it's not a simple matter of pointing and shooting to get quality images.  I hope this works out well for you.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

If I was in Atlanta, I would give you a call but it's a long ride and I don't even know the city so it would be kind of a pain to find locations there.

So, here's another idea for you. Are you familiar with meetup.com? Check it out for Atlanta. There's a group there called The Cheap Fashionistas. I seem to remember that some members of the groups are photographers or wanna-be photographers. And, at least, they should know fashion.

For rates, can't help you. Been out of the commercial side of photo for too long but go to your library and look at The Photographer's Market. It is meant to be used by photographers but I don't see any reason why you couldn't use it too.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2009)

Unless you hire a rank amateur, I think you'll find your 'work for hire' requirement a stumbling block.

This may be getting more complicated than you imagined it to be, but you're going about it the right way and getting educated before you pull the trigger. 

Got any advertising on your blog, that generates income for you??

If you do, it's a commercial web site and you may need to have properly executed model releases for any recognisable people in any images on your blog, including images made by you.

Perhaps using a stock agency to source your images would be better. If you go that route, look for Royalty-Free images as opposed to Rights-Managed images but be sure and read the use licenses.

Besides, it will be very difficult for anyone to tell that good images of fashionably dresses people were made in Atlanta, Charlotte, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------

